# England R2 23-25



## A_Skywalker (Aug 20, 2008)

Blackburn v Hull 
23/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.571 3.50 5.50 All Bets (26) 
Liverpool v Middlesbrough

23/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.333 4.50 8.00 All Bets (26) 
Newcastle v Bolton

23/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (26) 
Stoke v Aston Villa

23/08/2008 15:00 BST
  4.20 3.40 1.75 All Bets (26) 
Tottenham v Sunderland

23/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.45 3.80 6.75 All Bets (27) 
West Bromwich v Everton

23/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.60 3.20 2.50 All Bets (25) 
Fulham v Arsenal

23/08/2008 17:30 BST
  5.50 3.50 1.571 All Bets (26) 
Wigan v Chelsea

24/08/2008 13:30 BST
  7.50 4.00 1.40 All Bets (26) 
Manchester City v West Ham

24/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (26) 
Portsmouth v Manchester United

25/08/2008 20:00 BST
  4.50 3.40 1.70 All Bets (25)


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 24, 2008)

Tottenham


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 24, 2008)

West Ham  3.40 for me. 
Man City will be falling hardly.


----------

